# introduction



## johnsimmons (Apr 15, 2015)

Before posting anything I thought I should introduce myself. My name is John Simmons. I spent 10 years in the US military and have been a security contractor now for 12. 
 I found this site while sitting in a hospital bed recovering from some work related injuries. I am going a bit nuts so I thought I might post here a little since I enjoy wing chun.

I practice wing chun  from Leung Jan's student Lo Kwai. I started training under Sifu Steven Chao while I was stationed in Dubai . I also trained under Sifu Danny Chao, who is recently deceased, among others. I have been practicing wing chun for 10 years now . I also have experience with other martial arts and self defense methods. I have found our families style of wing chun very effective so now it is the only stand up method I train.  My ground methods are mainly from BJJ and Sambo


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome!   Hope you heal fast and well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Kwan Sau (Apr 15, 2015)

johnsimmons said:


> Before posting anything I thought I should introduce myself. My name is John Simmons. I spent 10 years in the US military and have been a security contractor now for 12.
> I found this site while sitting in a hospital bed recovering from some work related injuries. I am going a bit nuts so I thought I might post here a little since I enjoy wing chun.
> 
> I practice wing chun  from Leung Jan's student Lo Kwai. I started training under Sifu Steven Chao while I was stationed in Dubai . I also trained under Sifu Danny Chao, who is recently deceased, among others. I have been practicing wing chun for 10 years now . I also have experience with other martial arts and self defense methods. I have found our families style of wing chun very effective so now it is the only stand up method I train.  My ground methods are mainly from BJJ and Sambo



Welcome John. Thank you for your service. 
Look forward to your input and participation!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## K-man (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## KPM (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome!  Glad to have you here!  Looking forward to hearing more about Lo Kwai's Wing Chun!  Get well soon!


----------



## kung fu fighter (Apr 15, 2015)

johnsimmons said:


> Before posting anything I thought I should introduce myself. My name is John Simmons. I spent 10 years in the US military and have been a security contractor now for 12.
> I found this site while sitting in a hospital bed recovering from some work related injuries. I am going a bit nuts so I thought I might post here a little since I enjoy wing chun.
> 
> I practice wing chun  from Leung Jan's student Lo Kwai. I started training under Sifu Steven Chao while I was stationed in Dubai . I also trained under Sifu Danny Chao, who is recently deceased, among others. I have been practicing wing chun for 10 years now . I also have experience with other martial arts and self defense methods. I have found our families style of wing chun very effective so now it is the only stand up method I train.  My ground methods are mainly from BJJ and Sambo



Wecome aboard John,
                                    please check your Inbox above!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 15, 2015)

welcome to MT>
hope your injuries are not very serious and that you recover quickly


----------



## Danny T (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome to MT. Hope you the best and look forward to your discussions.


----------



## dlcox (Apr 15, 2015)

johnsimmons said:


> Before posting anything I thought I should introduce myself. My name is John Simmons. I spent 10 years in the US military and have been a security contractor now for 12.
> I found this site while sitting in a hospital bed recovering from some work related injuries. I am going a bit nuts so I thought I might post here a little since I enjoy wing chun.
> 
> I practice wing chun  from Leung Jan's student Lo Kwai. I started training under Sifu Steven Chao while I was stationed in Dubai . I also trained under Sifu Danny Chao, who is recently deceased, among others. I have been practicing wing chun for 10 years now . I also have experience with other martial arts and self defense methods. I have found our families style of wing chun very effective so now it is the only stand up method I train.  My ground methods are mainly from BJJ and Sambo


 
Welcome, looking forward to any information you would be willing to share regarding your line.


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard, John. Hope you heal up well, bro.


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## johnsimmons (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank You all for the welcome and good wishes. Physical injury is why I get the big bucks. Although after this I will be taking on less active roles.


----------



## Treznor (Apr 16, 2015)

Howdo matey... welcome to the board. :-D


----------



## Vajramusti (Apr 16, 2015)

Treznor said:


> Howdo matey... welcome to the board. :-D


Ditto Too. Welcome


----------



## KPM (Apr 16, 2015)

Where are you John?  I work at Walter Reed.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## jhexx (Apr 17, 2015)

Bless you and I hope that you have a speedy recovery my Wing Chun brother! Once you get out of bed and feel better, some Siu Lim Tao can help to re-strengthen your knees , legs, reset your breath control and instill mind meditation to allow you to relax while using the dian tien to restructure your body's core with light exercise and stretching. Then slightly ramp up as you start to get stronger. Good thing hopefully you did not sustain any long term health issues. Get well soon!


----------



## Mephisto (Apr 17, 2015)

Welcome! WC? Bjj, and sambo! What a combo! You should be able to bring some great perspective to our discussions, I look forward to it.


----------



## johnsimmons (Apr 17, 2015)

KPM said:


> Where are you John?  I work at Walter Reed.


Never made it to Reed while in the service. now recovering at a nice private hospital.


----------



## KPM (Apr 17, 2015)

johnsimmons said:


> Never made it to Reed while in the service. now recovering at a nice private hospital.



Sounds good.  We have had patients that were from the security companies.  Took care of a couple of the guys from Bengazi (don't tell anyone!).  It would have been a shame if you were here and I missed you.  ;-)


----------

